# Char. Upload Problem



## Shockraver (19. April 2009)

Also ich habe mich gestern hier registriert.
Und irgendwie kann ich meine charaktere nicht auf meine buffed seite laden.
Also es tut sich nichts!!!
Was mach ich falsch?!

Wenn ich auf Charaktere klicke auf meiner seite steht immer dass keine Upgeloadet wurden und ich das Blask brauche.
Hab ich aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ocian (19. April 2009)

Nachdem du BLASC installiert hast, solltest du einige Minuten spielen. Danach werden dann die Daten hochgeladen.
Nach einem Upload kann es 24-48 Stunden dauern, bis der Charakter in der Datenbank zu finden ist. Kurze Zeit später wird er dann auch, wenn BLASC richtig eingestellt ist, deinem myBuffed Profil zugeordnet.


----------



## Shockraver (19. April 2009)

aha ok. na dann werd ich einfach mal abwarten uns etwas spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Shockraver (19. April 2009)

hmm tut sich noch immer nicht. ist nun schon 24 Stunden her. 
Aber egal, ich warte mal bis Morgen ab.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2009)

Kannst du auch Namen und Realm der Chars nennen?

Gibts die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\ in deinem WoW-Verzeichnis?

Falls ja, kannst du die per Mail an support@buffed.de schicken mit verweis auf diesen Thread hier ODER einen TEIL des Dateiinhaltes hier posten? 

Falls nein, unter Vista WoW bitte nicht in C:\Programme installieren und außerdem mal checken ob das Häkchen bei "veraltete Add-ons laden" gesetzt ist. Leider ist die TOC-Datei noch nicht aktualisiert. :-\


----------



## Shockraver (21. April 2009)

Diese Datei habe ich nicht in den genanten Verzeichnis.

Name Shockraver, Server Arthas ?!?!


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2009)

Shockraver schrieb:


> Diese Datei habe ich nicht in den genanten Verzeichnis.



Siehe "Falls nein" ....


----------



## Gorag (22. April 2009)

hallo

ich hab ein Problem mit der übertragung meiner WoW CHars..
ka woran das liegt...
aber das mein hunter lvl 51 is (wie es bei mir hier im prof drin steht) is schon ne weile her..
er ist mittlerweile lvl 71.....
sind auch einige chars dazu gekommen die der einfach nich anzeigen/erfassen will

kann mir da mal bitte wer bei dem prob helfen..

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shockraver (22. April 2009)

hmm und was soll ich nun machen?! ps:habe xp


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2009)

Shockraver schrieb:


> hmm und was soll ich nun machen?! ps:habe xp



WoW NICHT in Programme installieren - irgendwo außerhalb davon hinschieben (NICHT in den User-Ordner).


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2009)

Taluara schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit der übertragung meiner WoW CHars..
> ka woran das liegt...
> ...



Öffne das BLASC-Installationsverzeichnis und Führe die Datei BLASCLoader.exe aus.
Lösche die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\ und NUR da - nicht aus dem Add-ons-Verzeichnis.
WoW sollte bei diesen Vorgängen nicht laufen.


----------



## Shockraver (23. April 2009)

Sehr schön...
nun funktioniert es! danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (24. April 2009)

Hallo bei mir gibt es auch ein problem mit dem upload eines Chars . Es ist aber nur dieser eine char alle anderen von mir werden upgelodet und aktualisirt. Ich hab auch blacs an und auch beim char trozdem will der einfach nicht uploaden obwohl ich den sehr häufig spiele.  

Name: Thoradin 
Realm: Der Rat von Dararan


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Hallo bei mir gibt es auch ein problem mit dem upload eines Chars . Es ist aber nur dieser eine char alle anderen von mir werden upgelodet und aktualisirt. Ich hab auch blacs an und auch beim char trozdem will der einfach nicht uploaden obwohl ich den sehr häufig spiele.
> 
> Name: Thoradin
> Realm: Der Rat von Dararan



Beim nächsten Upload gehört er dir - der Char war einem anderen Profil zugeordnet.


----------



## Dragó82 (25. April 2009)

Ja vielen dank er ist da *freu*


----------



## Sammies (26. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kannst du auch Namen und Realm der Chars nennen?
> 
> Gibts die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\ in deinem WoW-Verzeichnis?
> 
> ...



Also ich nutze kein Vista und bei mir im Verzeichniss befindet sich keine BLASCProfiler.lua.
Auch im Ganzen funtzt Blasc2 nicht so richtig im Spiel ist das ganze auch nicht aufrufbar......


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Sammies schrieb:


> Also ich nutze kein Vista und bei mir im Verzeichniss befindet sich keine BLASCProfiler.lua.
> Auch im Ganzen funtzt Blasc2 nicht so richtig im Spiel ist das ganze auch nicht aufrufbar......



1. Prüfe bitte in BLASC2 in den PFADEINSTELLUNGEN ob der Pfad zur WoW.exe auch stimmt und deaktivere das WAR-Plugin, wenn du kein Warhammer hast. Leider kommt es sehr oft vor, das User ihren WoW-Pfad für Warhammer eingetragen haben oder umgehert - so können die Add-ons nicht im richtigen Verzeichnis landen. 
2. BLASCrafter2 wird NICHT MEHR über das BLASCrafter-Plugin von BLASC aktualisiert - das wurde übrigens im letzten BLASC2 Patch entfernt. Die Aktualisierung läuft über das Add-on-Plugin. 
Solltest du den Patch nicht erhalten haben, starte die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Installations-Verzeichnis.
3. BLASC2 ist im Spiel nicht aufrufbar. BLASC2 = Software, BLASCrafter2 = Add-on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olly Olm (27. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen habe ein problem. habe jetzt seit einigen tagen BLASC2 auf meinen rechner und wenn ich dann WOW beendet steht in der ecke daten vom ACCOUNT wurden erfolgreich hochgeladen, aber wenn ich auf die zeite schau steht da "es wurde kein char hinzugefügt es wird ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gaidemar und Olly olm vom server nathrizim


----------



## shanyang (27. April 2009)

Olly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe ein problem. habe jetzt seit einigen tagen BLASC2 auf meinen rechner und wenn ich dann WOW beendet steht in der ecke daten vom ACCOUNT wurden erfolgreich hochgeladen




nun ich hab das problem das genau diese meldung seit dem installieren von blasc2 bei mir nicht mehr erscheint und auch so werden meine char daten nicht mehr übernommen

ich nutze Vista, hab WoW nicht in C:/Programme installiert und es befindet sich auch keine BLASCProfiler.lua Datei in Wow/WTF/Account/'Account Name'/SavedVariables/

die häckchen bei alten Addons laden sind alle gesetzt und in blasc2 hab ich auch alle chars angewählt


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

shanyang schrieb:


> nun ich hab das problem das genau diese meldung seit dem installieren von blasc2 bei mir nicht mehr erscheint und auch so werden meine char daten nicht mehr übernommen
> 
> ich nutze Vista, hab WoW nicht in C:/Programme installiert und es befindet sich auch keine BLASCProfiler.lua Datei in Wow/WTF/Account/'Account Name'/SavedVariables/
> 
> die häckchen bei alten Addons laden sind alle gesetzt und in blasc2 hab ich auch alle chars angewählt




Und du hast auch das Add-on BLASCProfiler in der Add-on-Liste in WoW?


----------



## shanyang (27. April 2009)

in dem Verzeichnis Interface/Addons wo WoW installiert ist, ist die BlascProfiler datei enthalten aber im addon auswahlbildschirm von WoW fehlt sie .. dort sind nur die Addon daten zu dem Blascrafter2 drin


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

shanyang schrieb:


> in dem Verzeichnis Interface/Addons wo WoW installiert ist, ist die BlascProfiler datei enthalten



Die Dateien BLASCProfiler.lua, BLASCProfiler.toc und BLASCProfiler.xml (alternativ auch BLASCProfilerConfig.lua) liegen auch in \Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\ oder außerhalb?


----------



## shanyang (27. April 2009)

einzig die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua ist darin enthalten, die anderen beiden fehlen und sind auch sonst nirgends abgelegt


----------



## Olly Olm (27. April 2009)

also ich habe bei mir mal geschau und alle dateien sind vorhanden auch im spiel ist BLASC profiler aber es sind immer noch keine chars auf buffed.de


----------



## shanyang (27. April 2009)

ich hab jetzt mal den Blasc2 Clienten komplett deinstalliert, sämtliche Blasc2 und Blascrafter2 Ordner aus Interface\Addons sowie die Blasc2 u. Blascrafter2.lua Dateien aus WTF\Account\'Accountname'\SavedVariables gelöscht.

Den Blasc2 Clienten neu installiert und alle Häckchen im Clienten aktiviert welche mit Blasc2 zusammenhängen.

WoW gestarted und beendet. Danach WoW erneut gestarted. Es fehlt wieder das BLASCProfiler Addon in WoW und auch die BLASCProfiler.lua, BLASCProfiler.toc sind nicht im \Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler Ordner enthalten. Nur die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua ist da drin.

Den Clienten hab ich von der Addon Site von buffed.de runtergeladen, sollte also auch aktuell sein. Warum fehlen dann aber bei mir besagte Dateien nach der Neuinstallation?

Ich weiß echt keinen Rat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der bildliche Beweis:

[attachment=7419ildschirm.jpg]


----------



## Olly Olm (27. April 2009)

funz alles jetzt habe mir eine neue BLASCprofiler.lua geladen und in bei ordner kopiert und siehe da alles funzt auch keine fehlermeldung mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2009)

shanyang schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal den Blasc2 Clienten komplett deinstalliert, sämtliche Blasc2 und Blascrafter2 Ordner aus Interface\Addons sowie die Blasc2 u. Blascrafter2.lua Dateien aus WTF\Account\'Accountname'\SavedVariables gelöscht.
> 
> Den Blasc2 Clienten neu installiert und alle Häckchen im Clienten aktiviert welche mit Blasc2 zusammenhängen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe genau das gleiche Prob wie du , bei mir fehlt auch das BLASCProfiler Addon . in mein Interface Ordner ist BLASCProfiler vorhanden aber nur mit der Config Datei und keine andere , habe auch schon Blasc2 Clienten komplett deinstalliert 1000fach gemacht , was nix bringt 

BITTE ZAM bringt eine neue version von Blasc2 Clienten raus der auch klappt es nervt langsam


----------



## Olly Olm (28. April 2009)

probiert es doch einmal wie ich mit dem 


BLASCprofiler.zig


----------



## Sammies (28. April 2009)

Also die Pfad angabe stimmt die WAR Plugins sind nicht instaliert. Ich habe auch schon BLASCLoader.exe manuell ausgeführt nix selbst der News Ticker der eigenlich mir die News einzeigen soll schweigt und überhaupt irgendwie funzt das dingen nicht mehr richtig, ich dachte dato jetzt BLASC2 draußen ist sollte es wieder funzen aber dem is leider nicht so naja Shit Happens oder wie soll man jetzt sagen ?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mal ein Suchergebniss:

&#8364;dit: Bei mir funzt der Char upload/darstellung wieder


----------



## shanyang (28. April 2009)

Olly schrieb:


> probiert es doch einmal wie ich mit dem
> 
> 
> BLASCprofiler.zig




wunderbar ich dank dir .. der Upload funktioniert wieder einwandfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2009)

Der Download des Profilers über BLASC funktioniert auch wieder. Anscheinend war etwas "kaputt", nachdem wir das BLASCrafter-Plugin deaktivierten.


----------



## Symarion (28. April 2009)

also meine chars sind noch auf dem "70"er stand von 2008, hab alle Tips ausprobiert, auch die *.zip für den Profiler geladen, seitdem ist der auch, wo der sein soll^^

es zeigt mir auch nach dem Beenden des Spiels an, das die Char-Daten übertragen wurden...aber es bleibt bei Level 70 bei Buffed.de


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2009)

Symarion schrieb:


> also meine chars sind noch auf dem "70"er stand von 2008, hab alle Tips ausprobiert, auch die *.zip für den Profiler geladen, seitdem ist der auch, wo der sein soll^^



Dann hast du dein BLASC seit 2008 nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------

